# Ist Diablo 3 etwas für neulinge?



## Skill_lettor (12. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob mir jemand sagen kann ob Diablo 3 etwas für neulige ist. Ich habe früher nie die alten teile gespielt. Habe das dann später mal nachholen wollen aber alleine die Grafik hielt mich davon ab das länger durch zu halten. Ich bin wegen des Hypes um das spiel aber ernsthaft versucht es mir zu kaufen, will aber nicht 50€ ausgeben und dann nach 2 std. merken das es nix für mich ist. 

Wenn jemand erfahrungen hat wie gut oder auch schlecht Diablo ist als neuling, wäre ich dankbar für ein paar aussagen. Habe in dem Unboxing Video gesehen das es auch Probeversionen geben wird. Wenn jemand eine CE Version hat und einen seiner Probe Acc nicht brauch wäre ich noch dankbarer. Die Tage der "offenen" Beta habe ich versucht mal rein zu schauen aber leider hatte ich wie wohl viele das Problem das ich mich nicht einlogen konnte. 

Wie gesagt ich wäre über jeden erfahrungsbericht dankbar. Vielen dank im vorraus.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (12. Mai 2012)

hast du schonmal ein anderes hack'n'slay gespielt? titan quest, torchlight, sacred? wie die, nur besser 

es erwarten dich halt viele mosnter und items um die sammelwut zu befriedigen. macht einen heidenspaß und ist auch anfängergeeignet, warum auch nicht.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Hack & Slay bzw. RPG Neuling, oder generell? 

Mit Diablo 3 kannste eigentlich nix falsch machen. Ist sehr simpel, macht trotzdem bzw. gerade deswegen ne Menge Spaß und ist sehr Einsteigerfreundlich gehalten, da der 3. Teil nich mehr so komplex ist wie seine Vorgänger, was den Skilltree betrifft.

Ich gebe dir einen:


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2012)

Werde mir D3 nicht holen. Konnte die Beta spielen. Muss auch zugeben, dass ich auch kein großer Fan von D1 oder D2 war, hab aber 'n Weilchen D2 gespielt und es hat mir da auch Spaß gemacht. Aber irgendwie mochte ich die Diablo-Atmosphäre nicht wirklich. Wirkte mir alles zu "bedrückt" und "eingeengt."

Titan Quest hab ich dafür aber mehrfach durchgespielt. Das hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht, obwohl's das gleiche Prinzip wie Diablo ist, aber ein komplett anderes, frischeres, luftigeres und helleres Setting.

Aber wie schon gesagt, D3 ist persönlich nix für mich. Und wenn du sagst, dass du schon allein wegen der Grafik kein D1 oder D2 spielen willst, kann es auch gut sein, dass dir D3 da genauso wenig gefällt. Klar ist die Grafikqualität besser. Aber das Prinzip der Darstellung ist meiner Meinung nach genauso wie bei D1 oder D2: Düster, eingeengte Sicht, isometrisch ("von schräg oben").


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Düster, eingeengte Sicht, isometrisch ("von schräg oben").



Bin ich aber sehr froh darüber ehrlich gesagt... Hab vor kurzem mal Dungeon Siege 3 installiert, weil mir soooowas von langweilig war.

Da kannste die Kamera ja drehen wie du willst und kannst auch sehr na ran, was irgendwie ein ganz komisches Gefühl war. 
Kann auch am grottigen Gameplay, der schlechten Syncho oder der total versauten Steuerung liegen das mir das Spiel nich gefallen hat, aber die Kamera hat glaube ich auch dazu beigetragen...


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2012)

Ist wohl großteils auch Geschmackssache. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man in den Einstellungen festlegen kann, ob man lieber eine fixierte isometrische oder eine frei bewegliche Sicht hat.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (13. Mai 2012)

vllt kpmmts ja in einem patch noch nach^^

aber egal ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich 50 tacken für das spiel ausgeben soll.
wobei ich mir dann sowieso einen neuen pc zulegen müsste, da mein xp nicht genügt(einen neuen pc möcht ich mir sowieso irgendwann kaufen, wegen anno 1404)


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2012)

ist denke ich schwer einzuschätzen. du solltest halt schon was für hack&slay spiele übrig haben. sich geschmeidig durch monsterhorden schnetzeln, dabei immer den erfahrungspunkte-balken im auge und die hoffnung auf das große drop-glück im hinterkopf. wer mit so einer mechanik nix anfangen kann, wird wohl nicht wirklich glücklich werden. allerdings denke ich mal, dass man auch mit der story eventuell gut bedient ist. für den fall, dass man sich die hatz durch die verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgrade nicht geben will.

aber genau das ist halt auch die kernmotivation hinter dem game. jedenfalls für mich : virtuelle reichtümer häufen 

hier gibt es videos für die hintergundgeschichte von diablo - sollte man vll sehen, wenn man die spiele nicht kennt

ansonsten sind die diablo spiele ja nicht wirklich "komplex" und somit sehr einsteigerfreundlich. denke mal mit d3 wird sich das auch so weiter gehen. eventuell geht einem auch ein bißl atmosphäre flöten, wenn man die anderen teile nicht kennt. ich freu mich jedenfalls. bin gespannt wie die story weitergeht und mach schonmal platz in meiner truhe für die ganzen fetten items, von denen viele schon aus den vorgängern bekannt sind


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Gibts auch hier bei Buffäääääääd 

http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/Specials/Diablo-3-Die-Diablo-Story-zusammengefasst-was-bisher-geschah-882933/


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ist wohl großteils auch Geschmackssache. Ich hätte mir gewünscht, dass man in den Einstellungen festlegen kann, ob man lieber eine fixierte isometrische oder eine frei bewegliche Sicht hat.


Hast Du mal Darkstone gespielt? Das war auch son Hack'n'Slay, aber in dem musste man permanent manuell die Kamera drehen, sonst sah man die Monster/Gegenstände nicht. Da konnts dann schnell mal passieren, dass man stirbt, einfach nur weil man wegen der bescheuerten Kamerasicht die Monster nicht sah...ne, da ist mir jedes Hack'n'Slay mit fixer Kamera tausend mal lieber.

BTT: Also ich weiss nicht genau, was Du unter "Neuling" verstehst, aber wenns Dir um die Steuerung des Spiels geht: die ist absolut simpel gehalten. Ich würd sagen, dass jeder, der schonmal Solitaire aufm PC gespielt hat, absolut keine Steuerungsprobleme mit Diablo 3 haben wird  und der Einstieg ist auch extrem leicht gemacht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. Mai 2012)

Moderation:

Flame-Post + Reaktion entfernt.


----------

